# Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred



## Amlug_celebren (23. November 2008)

*Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Ich hab jetzt wiedereinmal,
nachdem mir mein PC etwas laut wurde, bei 3,4 Ghz,
darüber nachgedacht eine Wakü zusammenzustellen,
hab mir auch schon einige Grundlegende Threads hier reingesaugt.
Jetzt hab ich nurnoch ein paar Fragen:



Für meinen Q6600 einen Triple oder Dual, und welchen?


Welche Pumpe? Ich will eigentlich nur die CPU kühlen, vielleicht in ferner zukunft mal das MB, aber ich glaube das wird gut genug über mein Gehäuse gekühlt.


Kann ich den Triple/Dual Radi einfach hinter die Festplattenkäfige schnallen, um keine Lüfter drauf installieren zu müssen? Oder reicht ein Dual?


Wie mache ich das möglichst Preiswert?


Lohnt sich das ganze bei max. 200 Euro ausgaben denn überhaupt, da ich schon nen IFX-14 drinn habe?
Hab dabei an eine Mischung aus der 1ten und der 2ten zusammenstellung hiervon gedacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...drei-preisklassen-mini-update-04-06-08-a.html


----------



## Cionara (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

So würde ichs machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur für die CPU reicht auch ein 240er Radi, aber ein 360er ist kaum teurer und du kannst später noch mehr mit einschließen. Mit dem Gehäuse kenne ich mich leider nicht so aus.

mfg Cionara


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Hallo, 
für die CPU würde ich lieber den OCZ nehmen:
OCZ HydroFlow HF-MK1 CPU Waterblock - A-C-Shop
Beim Korrusionsschutz bietet das Konzentrat ein besseres P/L.
Innovatek Protect Konzentrat 500ml - A-C-Shop
oder das Feser Konzentrat ist auch sehr empfehlenswert.
Feser Base - FB - Corrosion Blocker 50ml - A-C-Shop
Dazu noch 2 Molex Y-Adapter für die Lüfter, dann is gut.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Für die Pumpe braucht man noch die entsprechende 12V Wandlerplatine.
Alternativ die 230V Ausgabe oder HPPS/WC 12V Edition/Aquastream nehmen.
Den Aufpreis für schwarze und drehbare Anschlusstüllen würde ich mir sparen und in einen besseren Kühler (z.B. EK Supreme) stecken, außerdem gleich auf 8/11 setzen und PVC Schläuche nehmen, als sich mir der Verlegung von 8/10er PUR Rohr rumzuärgern.


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Dies wär meine Empfehlung, wenn du am Budget noch was übrig hast nimm
dann eine Aquastream XT und nen seperaten AGB.
Gruß, Nemetona.
P.S. A-C Shop gewährt bei Vorkasse 3% Rabatt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Okay,
FEETTTTEES Lob!
Also, das ist echt seeeehr hilfreich danke, danke, danke!
Also, Lüfter, auf die würde ich gerne Verzichten,
denkt ihr, wenn ich den Radi gut in den Luftstrom miteinbaue,
das das reicht?
Oder doch noch sicherheitshalber Lüfter?
Meine Lüfter würden dann durch das Gehäuse folgende Werte haben:
(@ Low einstellung)
Front rein:
180m³
Back raus (NT und Graka nicht miteinberechnet):
240m³

Ach ja,


 Welche Pumpe bietet denn jetzt mehr Leistung bzw. ist lauter und wenn ja, um wie viel?
 

 Und was haltet ihr für besser? Die 12V Station von Eheim, oder die 230V? Da ich eher weniger Kabelsalat außerhalb meines PCs mag.


Reicht es wenn ich destilliertes Wasser von unserem Destilliergerät aus der Küche nehm? Und dazu das Konzentrat, oder sind Fertigmischungen besser?


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Ich denke ganz ohne Lüfter wird das nix bei einen Übertakteten Quad, hatte auch nen 6600er der heizt ganz ordentlich.
Wenn du noch Luft im Budget hast, lass die 600er Pumpstation weg und nimm die Aquastream XT Ultra, diese hat einen integrierten Temperaturfühler, und über die Aquasuite Software kannst du die Lüfter des Radis stufenlos mit feinsten Analogsignal steuern, manuel oder automatisch. 
Desweiteren lässt sich auch die Förderleistung der Pumpe steuern, ein geniales Teil. 
aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version - A-C-Shop
Dann musst du nur einen AGB aussuchen und die Ein- und Auslassadapter für die Pumpe nicht vergessen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Amlug_celebren (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Also, hab mir jetzt selbst das nochmal abgeändert,
bin zudem noch bis Weihnachten offen für Kritik,
davor schaffe ich es eh nicht das Geld bzw. die Zeit auzubringen,
das zu montieren usw. zudem ist ja eh noch alles offen.
Die Lüfter + Steurung besitze ich schon, also, hab ich eh noch übrig wenn ich menen IFX-14 in Rente schicke....

Die Wakü muss sich eh noch behaupten,
d.h. ich muss mich entscheiden, entweder Wakü oder aufrüstung des Zweit PCs oder Geld für Spiele/Kino usw. ausgeben,
dass hängt natürlich auch davon ab, was ich alles an Geld zu Weihnachten bekomme, und wieviel ich in nächster Zeit arbeite.
Ach ja, die Freundin ist ja auch noch recht weit oben auf der Liste für Geschenke...
Aber im gesamten bin ich Optimistisch, da ein leiser PC im Zimmer beim Film-schauen mit der Freundin schon besser ist....
Und Wakü=Leise!


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Beim Korrusionsschutz musst du dich entscheiden, entweder Inno oder Feser.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Cionara (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Ja sieht gut aus. Glaube hole mir zu Xmas auch den neuen OCZ Cpu-Kühler


----------



## Amlug_celebren (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Gibt es  denn beim Korrosionsschutz denn Unterschiede?
Also irgendwelche die ich beachten muss/sollte?

Danke nochmal an alle die sich so mühe gegeben haben, mit den Bildern!


----------



## nemetona (23. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Der Korrusionsschutz von Inno ist gut, und vom Feser hab ich auch noch nichts schlechtes gehört.
Das heist, du kannst den kaufen der Preiswerter ist, und das wär Feser.
Das Inno Konzentrat (500ml)  mischst du 1:3 ergibt 2 l Fertigmischung, und das Feser (50ml ) 1:50 , ergibt 2,5 l Fertig.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Wenn ich die möglichkeit hab 2x Dual besser ein zu bauen, sollte ich dann mir eher Duals kaufen oder? Dann würde ich mir zuerst nur einen kaufen und dann irgendwann den zweiten...
Ach ja, bei Duals, auch die von Magicool?


----------



## stevetheripper (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Hi,
ich würd eher einen Tripple nehmen, das reicht dicke!
Vor allem kostet ein Tripple nur ~5€ mehr als *ein* Dual.
Nur so:
Wo willst du denn den Tripple im 12 Hundred unterbringen? Hochkant? Oder willst du den Radi extern befestigen?

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## nemetona (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Da stimme ich Stevetheripper zu, wenn du es vom Platz her hinbekommst, dann nimm gleich einen 360er, der Aufpreis ist minimal, einen 240er kanst du später immer noch dazukaufen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Das gehörte ja schon zu meinen Fragen, wie würdet ihr den denn befestigen?
Und vorallem wo? oben wäre Platz genug, aber da ist nur der 200mm Lüfter, und der deckt dann nur etwas mehr als die hälfte ab...
Was haltet ihr davon wenn ich einfach aus Plexiglas einen passenden Luftkanal baue, damit der 200mm den gesamten Radiator besaugt?
Oder doch lieber in der Front hochkant an den HDD-Cases vorbei, so das die 3 Frontläufter da praktisch durchblasen müssen?


Hab hier mal ein Bild mit den positionen wo ich ihn hintuen würde... (rote Striche)
Ist halt wegen der HD 4870 hochkant ein wenig eng... Muss noch schauen ob ich dann nicht 2 HDD-Käfige ausbauen kann...

Hab noch ne Frage:
Welchen NB-Kühler kann man empfehlen, da ich es vielleicht in betracht ziehe, wenn mein P35-DS3 zu hoch läuft dauerhaft, dann noch mit in die Wakü später einzubauen,
und auch nur wenn es sich lohnen sollte (eure Meinung) ...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Der andere Thread mit der Fußboden-Wakü bringt mich auf die Idee, nicht dazwischen ein paar Kupferrohre einfach so unter dem 200mm Lüfter so zurechtzubiegen, das da sowas wie ein Radiator aus Kupferrohren rauskommt,
20cm² versteht sich?
Gut das ist ne Bastel Idee, aber wie gut ist sowas zu bewährten,
preis leistung usw. ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Wie schon in dem Thread beschrieben:
Kupferrohr ist nicht ganz billig und wenn du dir mal die Oberfläche ausrechnest, wirst du dem Schluss kommen, dass normale Radiatoren min. um den Faktor 3 billiger sind.

Selbst in der kleinen Rubrik "kreative Passivlösungen" ist die Fußbodensache der erste Fall seit Jahren, der mir bekannt ist, in dem CU-Rohr Sinn ergibt.


----------



## nemetona (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Für das Gigabyte P35-DS3 wirst du keine Wakükomponenten finden, hatte es selbst, und habe lange im netz danach gesucht. Leider erfolglos.
Zur positionierung des Radis, wenn du einen 360er in der Front unterbringst, wirst du auf viele Laufwerksschächte verzichten müssen.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, den Radi auf das Dach oder an der Seitenwand zu montieren.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Amlug_celebren (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Das Gehäuse werde ich sicher nicht umarbeiten, dazu war es mir zu teuer...
Aber ich demke mit etwas bastelei, also Luftkanäle, die ich mit Heißkleber reinklebe, werde ich den Triple schon irgendwo hinbekommen.
zur Not wirds eben erst ein Dual, und dann nochmal ein Dual...
Aber das wird schon irgendwie passen...
Zuerst kommt doch der AGB, dann die Pumpe, dann der CPU_Kühler, dann die Radis/der Radi und nunja, dann wieder der AGB oder?


----------



## nemetona (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Die Reihenfolger der Komponenten im Kreislauf ist frei wählbar, mit einer Ausnahme, der AGB *muss *unmittelbar vor die Pumpe ( Einlass-Ansaugseite ).
Als praktisch erweist es sich einmal von unten nach oben zu Verschlauchen, dies erleichtert das entlüften.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Amlug_celebren (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Stimmt klingt alles recht logisch...
Muss gerade noch schauen wie es mit meinem Deluxe Case aussieht, vielleicht kommt meine PC wieder darein... das war billig, und ich würde es gerne umarbeiten, ist aber auch so einigermaßen akzeptabel von der Optik und boetet ausreichenden Platz...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Gibt es eigentlich qualitativ hochwertige durchsichtige farbige Schläuche in 13/10 oder 11/8 die bezahlbar sind??? Oder ist das im Bereich 5 Euro/Meter eher nicht so möglich, weil farbige hab ich schon gefunden von Feser,
nur ob die eben durchsichtig sind...
Ansonsten, abgesehen vom Preis gibt es bei leistung usw. keinen großen Unterschied zwischen den beiden größen da oben, oder?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*



nemetona schrieb:


> Für das Gigabyte P35-DS3 wirst du keine Wakükomponenten finden, hatte es selbst, und habe lange im netz danach gesucht. Leider erfolglos.
> Gruß, Nemetona



Hab zwei Northbridgekühler fürs P35-DS3/DS4 usw. von Gigabyte gefunden:


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinplex XT di-Design Chipset Gigabyte GA-965P und GA-P35 Serie ohne Anschlüsse Aquacomputer twinplex XT di-Design Chipset Gigabyte GA-965P und GA-P35 Serie ohne Anschlüsse 14100


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS GIGABYTE 965 / IP35 / X38 / X48 NB Freezer Nickel MIPS GIGABYTE 965 / P35 / EP45 / X38 / X48 NB Freezer Nickel 14135
Wollte mal fragen was du dazu sagst Nemetona, udn vielleicht hilft dir das sogar ein wenig...


----------



## johnnyGT (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

die sind erlichgesagt beide viel zu teuer!!-der hydroflow ist billiger!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

War nur ne Anmerkung, das es auch Kühler speziell für das P35-DS3 gibt,
von Hydroflow hab ich noch keinen Mainboardkühler gefunden, der eindeutig auf das P35-DS3 passt...


----------



## nemetona (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Hab zwei Northbridgekühler fürs P35-DS3/DS4 usw. von Gigabyte gefunden:
> 
> 
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinplex XT di-Design Chipset Gigabyte GA-965P und GA-P35 Serie ohne Anschlüsse Aquacomputer twinplex XT di-Design Chipset Gigabyte GA-965P und GA-P35 Serie ohne Anschlüsse 14100
> ...



Schön das sich da was getan hat, als ich vor ca. 6 Monaten das P35-DS3 unter Wasser setzen wollte war da nix zu finden.Selbst hier im Forum hieß es DS3 gibt es nichts, ab DS3R/P aufwärts kein Problem.
Aber egal,mitlerweile habe ich ein X48-DQ6 und mit den Vernickelten Mips Kühlern versehen.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Amlug_celebren (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Wie sieht es mit den Unterschieden zwischen Slim und Xtreme Edition von Magicool aus?? Sind da irgendwelche größeren unterschiede bemerkbar???
Und denkt ihr ein Gehäuse komplett für Wakü umzubauen lohnt sich?
Schon oder?

Hab alles nocheinmal kontrolliert, und nach etwas überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, das das hier das richtige sein dürfte...
Die Lüfter usw. habe ich ja schon, bei den Anschraubtüllen brauche ich nur 6 Stück (2x Radi, 2x CPU-Kühler und 2x Pumpe inkl. AGB)

Eine Frage noch, bei dem Schlauch steht das der 12,7 x 9,5 hat, ist das Problemlos mit den Tüllen zu verwirklichen???
Inwiefern sieht denn ein UV-Clear Blue Schlauch gut aus, bzw. sind die Feser Schläuche gut???


----------



## nemetona (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Die Extreme Radis sind etwas Dicker, und haben etwas mehr Lamellenfläschen somit auch eine bessere Leistung, benötigen dafür aber starke lüfter.
Ein Gehäuseumbau für eine Wakü, das ist doch das Salz in der Suppe, das Basteln muss schon sein 
Ein paar gewinkelte Anschlusse mit zu nehmen ist kein Fehler, macht in einigen Fällen das Verschlauchen einfacher.
Das passt wenn der Schlauch 12,7 x 9,5mm auf 13/10 Anschlüsse, ist minimal kleiner und sitzt somit straffer und dichter. Zu dem UV Clear kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber die Feser Schläuche kannst du bedenkenlos kaufen, kannst aber auch beim Masterkleer bleiben sind beide gut..
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## steinschock (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Die Feser sehen gut aus und sind es auch.
2 Winkel zusätzlich würde ich auch empfehlen.

Gleich vorweg Du musst auf den Radi direkt Lüfter machen, sonst arbeiten die nicht richtig.
Wenn es einfacher ist nimm 1x 240 + 1x 120 er.
Ist etwas teure als 1x 360, dafür kannst du ihn auch später nachrüsten.

Wenn die Schläuche ein wenig zu klein sind mit dem Fön etwas erwärmen, geht meist auch so.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Okay, also, das Basteln macht mir auch am meisten Spass, war auch der wichtigste Faktor, meien Lukü, die wurde mir zu langweilig,
und etwas zu laut...
Nee, der360iger ist die richtige Herausforderung!!
Zur Not erweitere ich mit nem 240iger hinten, der würde da perfekt passen!
Was sagt ihr die Feser UV-Clear/Blue oder die Masterkleer,
finde beide irgendwie geil, aber UV bringts nur wenn das wirklich sich lohnt und keine nebeneffekte hat!
Wäre halt auch ärgerlich wenn der 360iger nirgends reingeht,
aber mein Deluxe-Case, das ist leicht, und schreit geradezu nach einem Umbau!!! Das Problem ist dann halt, das ich dann nur keine erweiterungen mehr reinbekomme, da es für mehr als 1x360 Radi vollbestückt einfach fast nicht ausreicht, gut ein 120ger geht auch noch, aber die sind einfach zu teuer für die Leistung!


----------



## Amlug_celebren (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Ist der Kühler besser als der bisherige?

*XSPC X2O 750 Pumpstation 12V (Rund)

*Oder welchen würdet ihr mir für etwa 50 Euro sonst noch empfehlen...
Abgesehen von der bisherigen...


----------



## bundymania (28. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Die Pumpe bietet mehr Durchfluss als die Eheim 600. Im Zuge einer späteren Erweiterung mit mehreren Kühlern, wäre es sinnnig direkt zu einer stärkeren Pumpstation zu greifen. Entkoppelt läuft die XSPC sehr leise. Masterkleer und Feser UV Schläuche bieten beide einen schönen Farbton, wenn du Kathoden einsetzt. Letztendlich musst du entscheiden, was dir gefällt  Bei dexgo.com sind einige Tests über Schläuche vorhanden und ich habe vor enigen Monaten die 13/10er Feser Schläuche reviewed:

[User-Review] Schläuche von FESER ! (13/10 & 19/13) - Forum de Luxx

Die neueren 16/10er Schäuche sind allerdings deutlicher biegsamer !


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Ja, ich denke zwar auch, das eine stärkere Pumpe besser wäre, aber ich bezweifle, das ich das Geld aufbringen werde, da es nur noch eine Laing DDC1(+) mit AGB gibt, und die kostet etwa 100 Euro, also das doppelte von der hier...
Und die meisten anderen AGBs sind mir eigentlich zu teuer, bzw. finde ich nicht besonders schön..., oder sie passen nicht rein, in mein Case, wo ich sie gerne hätte...
Und ob sich das dann lohnt, das ist die nächste Frage, da ich die Graka fürs erste nicht vorhabe zu waküün.
Höchstens das Mainboard, und noch nen Radiator, und dafür dürfte die hier ausreichen..., und wenn nicht, dann wird eben nachgerüstet,
oder denkt ihr, das es klüger wäre nen externen Radi zu kaufen, ne externe Pumpe, und dann ne bessere Pumpe? Anstatt immer ne Pumpe inkl. AGB???


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

So ich bin jetzt soweit das ich mir zweimal eine Grundkombo zusammengestellt habe, einmal für mehr Geld, und einmal für weniger:
Alles in allem ist identisch, bis auf die Pumpe+ AGB,
da steht zur Auswahl:

billiger:
XSPC X2O 750 Pumpstation 12V (Rund) - A-C-Shop

teurer:
Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T - A-C-Shop + XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Black - A-C-Shop

Die Laing sollte doch mit den 13/10 Schläuchen gehen, oder?
Da die 3/8" entsprechen, oder???
Oder doch lieber gleich eine Laing inkl. AGB???


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Habe mich jetzt für die Hydor Seltz L30 entschieden,
die muss ja echt fast so gut wie ne Laing sein, von den Werten...
aber nunja, fände es trotzdem noch super, wenn mir jemand die Fragen davor beantwortet...


----------



## nemetona (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Das Würde ich nicht nicht machen, die Hydor sind "eigentlich" reine Aquariumpumpen, wenn es preiswert sein soll, dann nimm eine Eheim 1046 oder so eine 600er Pumpstation.
Mach doch mal einen Screenshot von deinen Warekorb, und poste den , dies lässt sich übersichtlicher optimiren.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Amlug_celebren (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Okay, war wohl zu schön gedacht, das die Pumpe das beste wäre...
Hier meine beiden Kombos, bei der einen fehlt aber eben noch die passende Pumpe, sollte nicht zu teuer sein, aber eben doch ziemlich gut,
dachte zuerst an eine Laing DDC - 1T,
da meine Schläuche da direkt drauf passen müssten, aber irgendwie bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, und nunja, dann gibt es für wenig Euro mehr schon wieder eine DDC Plus, oder eine Aquastream, zudem soll die Laing so laut sein... usw. usw. ...


----------



## nemetona (30. November 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Ich würde die Pumpe und AGB seperat nehmen, die Aquastream ist ein geniales Pümpchen, ich nutze selbst die Ultra Variante, du kannst aber jetzt auch die Standart Version kaufen, und sie später bei Bedarf via Lizenzkey upgraden, die Features der Ultra sind in jeder AS drin, werden dann nur freisgeschaltet.
Lüfter hast du wohl noch im bestand, weil keine in der Zusammenstellung sind?
Einsparpotential gäbe es noch beim Schlauch, 4m brauchst du für den kleinen Kreislauf nicht, 2m sollten reichen, wenn du sicher sein willst dann nimm 3m.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Okay, war wohl zu schön gedacht, das die Pumpe das beste wäre...



Von der Leistung her sind die Seltz nicht schlecht (auch wenn es mir neu wäre, dass sie die Förderhöhen der Laing erreichen), aber sie sind auch vergleichsweise laut, spätestens nach einer Laufzeit von ein paar Monaten. (irgendwo muss der Preis halt herkommen - in dem Fall wird u.a. am Lager gesparrt)


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Wakü + Antec Twelve Hundred*

Okay, danke für die Tipps, werde dann wohl zu einer kleinen Laing greifen,
wegen den Modd-Möglichkeiten zu einer DDC Plus, der größe und der Leistung. Als AGB nehm ich gleich nen größeren, aber da schau ich dann noch weiter...

Wenn das Geld denn das mag...


----------

